# Marsh Mills, Huddersfield



## Ratlady (May 22, 2013)

Hi guys, hope you can bear with me, first time posting & not sure what's accepted/expected! or even how to post photos throughout this post!

I train at Maloney's Gym in Marsh Mills, Huddersfield. Place fascinates me anyway, but I also have access to the derelict unit beneath the top-floor gym, so have been in there making the most of it recently to experiment a bit with my camera. This is a new interest for me, & the mill is the only place (haha other than my fascinating garden shed!!) that I've been able to utilise so far.





marshmill by NickyG44, on Flickr
Marsh Mills, hardcore gym on top floor, antiques centre in bottom unit, middle two units empty.






mill01 by NickyG44, on Flickr
I love the interplay of straight lines through this pic.





marshmills03 by NickyG44, on Flickr
What a work of art!





marshmills04 by NickyG44, on Flickr
Maybe a bit of a cliched shot but hey can't beat the classics!!





mill03 by NickyG44, on Flickr
Unused door. Note the rat-hole at bottom right!! It's a hardcore gym, we have hardcore rats lol!





mill02 by NickyG44, on Flickr
Looking up from under the old fire alarm, made in Manchester like me.





mill04 by NickyG44, on Flickr
Beats a Yale any day of the week!!





marshmills01 by NickyG44, on Flickr
This sloping roof covered stairs down to the underground toilets.





marshmills02 by NickyG44, on Flickr
The mill complex, opposite the stairs up to the gym.





millstairs by NickyG44, on Flickr
The stairs up to the gym on the top floor, a workout in themselves. Our milkman's got awesome legs....





marshmills05 by NickyG44, on Flickr
Inside the derelict unit underneath the gym, years back it was used as a dance studio, been abandoned for a long time.





marshmills06 by NickyG44, on Flickr
Inside the unit. There were an amazing amount of different shaped & coloured balls all over the place.





memill by NickyG44, on Flickr
Finally I hope this doesn't cross any lines - I did a nude photoshoot in the derelict unit, all very tasteful, and something of an experience for someone with no self-confidence. Haha, the only problem with that was I've got no one I can show the pics to!! Hope no one takes offence, wasn't meant that way & this is the most distant one of me!!


The gym has been thriving on the top floor of the mill for 25 years, I've been training there for around 16 of them. The units underneath are a terrible waste of potential and I'm just pleased to have been allowed access to them. The nude shoot was a bit scary - no way of locking or blocking the door...anyone could've walked in - lent a buzz to the whole experience!!

Hope this post is ok for the site


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 22, 2013)

Can you please edit your report to actually show the images here. A guide on how to do this can be found here - [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame].

Thanks.


----------



## Ratlady (May 24, 2013)

Thanks! Yes I'll have another go!!..

..aha, think I got it sorted. Thanks for the help, hope the pics are ok.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing and well done on going alone, I'd hate to go somewhere on my todd


----------



## Ratlady (May 24, 2013)

Thank you. Haha, I go everywhere on my own. After 7 years it's getting kinda lonely but you do what you can. Always had an interest in this kind of photography, nice to find a site that caters to it.


----------



## Silent Hill (May 24, 2013)

Local to me is this. Acre Mills was one I had my eye on for a long time, but to no avail I'm afraid. That place was well locked down. Plenty of stuff in and around Hudds though.Your spiral stair shot is a winner


----------



## manof2worlds (May 25, 2013)

Great shots and certainly no offence taken here. Nice one


----------

